
Open-source benchmark suite for uservices and their hardware-software for cloud - nuriaion
https://blog.acolyer.org/2019/05/13/an-open-source-benchmark-suite-for-microservices-and-their-hardware-software-implications-for-cloud-edge-systems/
======
cloudfiend2
It seems that the first service is now available on github:
[https://github.com/delimitrou/DeathStarBench](https://github.com/delimitrou/DeathStarBench)

